# slp maf sensor



## 04 ls1 gto (Dec 22, 2008)

im looking to buy one, just want to know if there any good.

current mods are, slp 85mm thorttle body k&n intake stright pips b&m short throw.

just wanting to know if i should waste my money


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I asked the same Question while back and most of them told me it wasnt worth it!! but its all up to you


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive heard the same also that its a waste of money that your better of with your stock one.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Aren't they more for a heavily MOD'd engine?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't bother, the stock one flows enough air. I installed MAF ends on my stock one, I advise a tune when you do that because you may or may not throw a check engine light.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Don't bother, the stock one flows enough air. I installed MAF ends on my stock one, I advise a tune when you do that because you may or may not throw a check engine light.


that's if the tuner can tune it. i've seen quite a few over the years that ended up putting the stock one back on after giving up. on a stockish car like the OP's it is a waste. if he cranks up the air flow later thru more major mods a MAFless tune will do him better


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> *that's if the tuner can tune it*. i've seen quite a few over the years that ended up putting the stock one back on after giving up. on a stockish car like the OP's it is a waste. if he cranks up the air flow later thru more major mods a MAFless tune will do him better


Don't understand what your saying. I told the OP that not to bother with the SLP one the stock is fine. People have pulled alot of horsepower through stock MAF's.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Don't understand what your saying. I told the OP that not to bother with the SLP one the stock is fine. People have pulled alot of horsepower through stock MAF's.


i've heard that argument and it's true but that's like saying you can pull a lot of HP thru a stock TB. yes you can but you can get more with everything the same and having a ported TB. you can also get a lot of HP with cats but you'll get more without them. i wouldn't get a SLP just because of tuning issues however i know from my own experience and common logic that MAFs are restrictions. my gawd take a real look at it. without a MAF at all i get more HP as evidenced thru my retuning and trap speeds. a MAF, however small, is a restriction. 

for those that don't believe the obvious read some actual measurements of pressure drops thru an intake at various points.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hold on *svede*, don't get butt hurt man. Its not that big of a deal or issue to me I know more than enough about it. People make big deal out of nothing. Besides that I was addressing the OP that he can get plenty of horsepower without spending money on a aftermarket MAF.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Hold on *svede*, don't get butt hurt man. Its not that big of a deal or issue to me I know more than enough about it. People make big deal out of nothing. Besides that I was addressing the OP that he can get plenty of horsepower without spending money on a aftermarket MAF.


no prob man. typing may not convey the proper tone . i was pointing out that i hear that a lot and it isn't exactly correct. porting the TB, removing the MAF and cats aren't in themselves big power gains but all things in total will get another easy 10-15 HP. also the best reason i've seen not to get one is they are hard to tune...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> no prob man. typing may not convey the proper tone . i was pointing out that i hear that a lot and it isn't exactly correct. porting the TB, removing the MAF and cats aren't in themselves big power gains but all things in total will get another easy 10-15 HP. also the best reason i've seen not to get one is they are hard to tune...


Thats true. Its cool man I respect you alot, you know that because I PMd you on some things in the past, very knolageable. Sometimes I take you the wrong way.:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Thats true. Its cool man I respect you alot, you know that because I PMd you on some things in the past, very knolageable. Sometimes I take you the wrong way.:cheers


hugs all around . i really don't get riled easy at all. i'm probably the goofiest, laid back guy you'll know. i'm giving dick clark a run for oldest teenager too!


----------

